# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Clarion DRB 4575R

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σας. Στο Radio CD Clarion DRB 4575 R , εδώ και κάνα χρόνο έχω δύο προβλήματα. Το πρώτο είναι ότι δεν ανάβει σχεδόν καθόλου η οθόνη του και το δεύτερο είναι τις περισσότερες φορές κατά την εξαγωγή, το CD δυσκολεύεται να βγεί σε μερικά σημεία. Σημειωτέον ότι το cd player αυτό είναι από αυτά που δίνει η nissan και συγκεκριμένα αυτό είναι εγκατεστημένο σε Nissan Primera P11-144 Sport του 2001. Επειδή αυτό το διάστημα δεν θα ήθελα να αγοράσω καινούριο και καλό (ούτε τις μαλ...κίες που κάνουν 30 και 40 ευρώ), θα ήθελα να δώ αν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι για να το έχω έστω λίγο καιρό ακόμη... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xsterg

για την οθονη εχω να πω οτι ειναι μαλλον καμενα τα λαμπακια. στην χρονολογια που αναφερεσαι δεν ειχαν λεντ αλλα λαμπακια. οποτε νοιγεις την οθονη και τα αλλαζεις. 
για το αλλο θεμα κοιταξε μημπως με τα χρονια εχουν αρχισει και ξεραινονται οι ιμαντες η μην καποιο παιδακι εχει βαλει μεσα καποιο αντικειμενο η εχει σπασει καποιο cd. 
παντως δεν χρειαζεσαι μια παριουσια για να παρεις καλο ραδιο αυτοκινητου. βρισκεις οικονομικες και πολυ καλες λυσεις πλεον.

----------


## apavlidis

Το ξέρω απλώς έχω δοκιμάσει διάφορα "φθηνά" κατά καιρούς στο δεύτερο αυτοκίνητο που έχω, αλλά όλα είχαν προβλήματα είτε με τα ποτενσιόμετρα encoders, είτε με ψυχρές κολλήσεις σε κουμπιά ή στην οθόνη... Όλα αυτά με το πέρασμα 2-3 ετών

----------


## Karny

Τα λαμπάκια που έχει μέσα θέλουν αλλαγή..σε ένα παρόμοιο clarion τα μισά ήταν καμμένα..Δουλεύουν με 12V!!Δοκίμασα μερικά led για πλάκα και τα έκαψε..
Η μονάδα του cd πρέπει να βγει και να καθαριστούν όλα τα κινούμενα μέρη να φύγει το παλιό λιπαντικό που γίνεται σαν κόλλα και να μπει καινούργιο γράσσο,λευκό σε σπρέι νομίζω κάνει μια χαρά.Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## xsterg

αν δοκιμαζες led με τις προβλεπομενες αντιστασεις τους για την ταση εργασιας τους δεν θα ειχες προβλημα. θα δουλευαν για δεκαετιες. τωρα αν εβαλες το led χωρις αντισταση περιορισμου... τι να πω.

----------

FILMAN (12-10-16)

----------


## apavlidis

γενικώς νομίζω ότι όλα της εποχής τα ραδιόφωνα αυτοκινήτου πρέπει να έχουν λαμπάκια.. Οπότε με την πρώτη ευκαιρία, ανοίγω τη μάσκα και τ' αλλάζω. Και γενικώς το καθαρίζω από μέσα

----------


## xsterg

ναι, τα παλιοτερα ειχαν λαμπακια πυρακτωσεως. τωρα εχουν αρχισει και βαζουν led. ευτυχως. πολυ ρευμα για το τιποτα...

----------

